# Bicycling Mag gives Positive Review of Motobecane LeChampion Ti SL



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

For those who have not seen it yet, the latest Bicycling Magazine reviewed the Motobecane LeChampion Ti SL. They have great things to say about the bike and thought it a great value at the list price of $4,495. The thing I find strange is that they never mention the real price of $1,999 (delivered). Also, the bikesdirect "compare to" price is $4,100. I am curious where the $4,495 list price came from. The magazine never mentions "street" prices in their reviews, and I assume it is because most of the major brands are sold primarily through dealer networks, so the street prices vary. But still, it seems odd that there would be no reference to bikesdirect nor the real price. Mike, if you read this, I think you are missing an opportunity here. Can you imagine what they would have said if they where comparing the bike to the real price (I assume they knew what it was but did not mention it). True, bikesdirect regularly advertises in the magazine, and anyone who does a quick web search would find bikesdirect, so maybe it's not that big a deal. While I have not bought a bike from bikesdirect (a colleague of mine recently did and had a good experience) I think they have a great business model. And for those who complain about the "lack of soul" of their bikes they sell, I did not see any mention of a lack of soul in the review  They also review the Kestrel Talon and had great things to say about that bike too. Here is a link to the LeChamp Ti SL review.

http://www.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-16-156-2733-0,00.html


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Wait wait wait, you DID just say that you didn't notice a mention of "lack of soul" in a BICYCLING MAGAZINE write-up, right? 

The inflated list price -- the one no one ever pays -- is the standard part of Bikesdirect's business model. You see it a lot in other businesses, too, it's just less common in the bike industry.

Everyone talks MSRP in magazines, it would be gauche to mention "Well, the MSRP is $2000, but you can get a Superhyperon Megabike down at Tony's for only 500 bucks!"

It does make a little hard to compare apples (conventionally distributed product) to oranges (manufacturer-distributors like BD) , but, I think anyone reading the article will quickly figure out how it works, if they don't already know.


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*They gonna sell out for sure!*

I am hoping to buy one of these later this year, and when I got my Bicycling mag yesterday I thought "oh, crap! Now everyone's gonna want one!" And for good reason! I would order one today but haven't talked to my wifey about it yet... Oh, well, I guess it'll wait another season...


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the post and the comments

I am excited about our Ti bikes - which always sell out quick. I am working on increasing availability without any compromise in quality. With Ti the quality is very clear and I think in time everyone will notice that Motobecane Ti is every bit as good as brands like Litespeed and others who sell frames for $2000 to $3000 for the frames alone.

For this summer we hope to get in more Shimano le Champion Ti versions: and add Rival, Force, and Red versions also.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Link to a negative bike review at Bicycling magazine please.


----------



## Mystichrome (Nov 16, 2009)

Just ordered one of the Ti SL's myself. Due here monday, i'm excited. Wish I had know about the sram versions in the works, but it doesn't really matter as I wanted to have something ready for when the weather starts to warm up. Almost bought the Dura Ace version, but seeing as this is my first road bike, I figured I was already going a little overboard. I do wish the SL's had the Dura Ace versions graphics though.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

covenant said:


> Link to a negative bike review at Bicycling magazine please.


LOL!

I think you'd have to go back to 198....wait....I don't think they've EVER done a negative review.


----------



## marktomin (Sep 22, 2008)

Mystichrome said:


> Just ordered one of the Ti SL's myself. Due here monday, i'm excited. Wish I had know about the sram versions in the works, but it doesn't really matter as I wanted to have something ready for when the weather starts to warm up. Almost bought the Dura Ace version, but seeing as this is my first road bike, I figured I was already going a little overboard. I do wish the SL's had the Dura Ace versions graphics though.


I ordered it a month ago too and it's coming on monday. I agree with your thoughts.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

If you read carefully, despite its introduction, it reads very much like the reviewer never actually rode the bike. I mean no disrespect to BD--- but rather toward the mag.


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

*Good plan...*

Mike - good plan. You don't want to go Toyota on us and have to recall all of your bikes because of sticking pedals!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

covenant said:


> Link to a negative bike review at Bicycling magazine please.



I've seen less-than-stellar reviews. I'll try to find a few.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Also, I think it is getting pretty hard to buy a crappy bike these days, unless you are buying a big box store bike. I think that for the most part, most bikes at a certain pricepoint are comparable and produce what they advertise for the price. Generally, a $900 Trek is the same as a $900 Jamis is the same as a $900 Giant, and so forth. I think bikesdirect bikes fit this description as well, except that sometimes a $900 Motobecane is the same as a $1500 Specialized, $1500 Bianchi, etc....


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

filtersweep said:


> If you read carefully, despite its introduction, it reads very much like the reviewer never actually rode the bike. I mean no disrespect to BD--- but rather toward the mag.



I agree the reveiw could have more detail. And the Bicycling people who talked to my guy about this bike did make some really growing statements about the ride which I wish were included. We think at least 3 different people at Bicycling road this sample bike; and we sent a totally new bike; and when returned it appears to have 1000 miles on it.

Plus the statement "And suitably, Le Champion climbs well, descends with confidence and never feels dead or sluggish under power despite being noticeably comfortable over the harshest broken asphalt or gravel roads. " sounds like it was made after at least a ride or two.

Of course, I wish the reveiw was even more over the top - but I think it is a well done reveiw; even though it did not say the framework was 'stunning' as some magazines have published.


I have in the works 7 more different Ti models to add to the 8 we alreay have. I hope that over the next few years Motobecane Ti models will be reveiwed by magazines and buyers alike on a regular basis.

Next Ti Review I expect out is on the Fly Ti XX 29er
http://www.motobecane.com/29/ft29xx.html

IMHO - Motobecane Ti bikes are one of the best values in the bicycle industry.


----------



## Mystichrome (Nov 16, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> I have in the works 7 more different Ti models to add to the 8 we alreay have. I hope that over the next few years Motobecane Ti models will be reveiwed by magazines and buyers alike on a regular basis.
> 
> Next Ti Review I expect out is on the Fly Ti XX 29er
> http://www.motobecane.com/29/ft29xx.html
> ...


That may be just be my next Mountain bike. I can't wait to get some more info on the other models you're working on.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Moto Rival*

I couldn't wait for the BD ti Rival so I built my own. Bought the frameset before the price went up and added Rival and Mavic ES wheels. For what I've got into this you couldn't even get a Moots frameset and I cannot believe the Moots could ride any better. This is my sixth ti bike and is one of the best riding and nicest to look at. Go for it!


----------



## Mystichrome (Nov 16, 2009)

Been meaning to post all week, but didn't get to it. Got mine monday and I'm very pleased. It was well packed and survived the journey just fine. Needed some adjustment of the derailers and I struggled with the getting the rear brake cable into the cable stops until I realized I needed to remove the rear wheel. After that, piece of cake. Haven't gotten to checking the trueness of the wheels just yet, but at a glance, they seem fine. I'm pretty small and went with the 48cm and man is this thing light. Haven't had a chance to weigh it yet, but I feel confident that in the case of my 48cm, it will fall reasonably close to the claimed 16.4 lbs, though I suspect closer to 17lbs. 

Welds look great and I can't find any major disappointments. The saddle is a little hard on me, but this is my first road bike and I suspect I just need to toughen up. I imagined the handlebars would be a little wider than they are, but again, this is my first road bike, so I wasn't positive what to expect. One thing I wasn't expecting, was that the stem would be as short as it is. I had to raise the stem a bit higher than is probably normal in order for my garmin to clear the steerer tube. I really didn't like the idea of mounting the garmin to the bars. Just seems more protected on the stem. The stem length seems appropriate for me though, just was a little surprised since this was a non-issue on my mountain bike. Apples and Oranges though. 

Weather here in Maryland has been rough, so I've only ridden it on the trainer and I'm still getting used to the more aggressive posture as opposed to a mountain bike, but I'm looking forward to getting it out on some pavement. I'm sure I'll be very pleased. I do want to clarify to mike about my previous statement about the graphics and how I prefer the those on the Team model. I just want to state that it's not that I want to make it less noticeable that I'm riding a Motobecane, I just prefer a less stand out look. One of the things I like about Ti bikes in general. I know others have brought up the graphics before and I know many people remove theirs all together. I just wanted to state that it's not an issue with being ashamed(at least for me). The guys I ride with will tell you that I've talked non-stop about this bike even prior to getting it. As soon as money permits I'll be piking up a Motobecane Ti 29er as well.

All in all, I have no regrets about buying this bike. Well other than the little voice in the back of my head that says "did you really need to spend that much" or "you could have gotten by with the cheaper one". But that has nothing to do with the quality of the bike, only my conscience working overtime. Once the credit card bill is paid and not looming over my head, my conscience will quit and I'll still be very happy.


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

*Way to go Mike!!!!!*

I was excited as well to see a Kestrel gracing the cover of this month's issue. This is the brand I now ride, an rt800 (not the talon they tested) but it is from BD, so its spec'd out WAY better than the one they reviewed so glowingly. And then to see the second bike in the bang for your buck segment was a Motobecane...Mike, you have my permission to swell your chest to several times its normal size. 2 bikes in 1 issue, both listed as being among the best bikes on the road! And for the record, this is the same mag that recently tested the new Madone as well as Pinarello's latest and greatest race machine. 

As for the lack of negative reviews - notice how many bikes this mag does NOT review; I think (and this is only my guess) that Bicycling simply doesn't publish reviews of bikes they do not find satisfactory. An attempt to not torque off any potential subscribers <---again, speculation on my part.

Congratulations to Mike and all the guys at Bikes Direct, this is a definite sign that you are doing something right!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

twobournes said:


> I was excited as well to see a Kestrel gracing the cover of this month's issue. This is the brand I now ride, an rt800 (not the talon they tested) *but it is from BD, so its spec'd out WAY better than the one they reviewed so glowingly.* And then to see the second bike in the bang for your buck segment was a Motobecane...Mike, you have my permission to swell your chest to several times its normal size. 2 bikes in 1 issue, both listed as being among the best bikes on the road! And for the record, this is the same mag that recently tested the new Madone as well as Pinarello's latest and greatest race machine.
> 
> As for the lack of negative reviews - notice how many bikes this mag does NOT review; I think (and this is only my guess) that Bicycling simply doesn't publish reviews of bikes they do not find satisfactory. An attempt to not torque off any potential subscribers <---again, speculation on my part.
> 
> Congratulations to Mike and all the guys at Bikes Direct, this is a definite sign that you are doing something right!


You DO realize, I hope, that a Kestrel is a Kestrel. Kestrel specs the parts on their bikes, NOT BikesDirect...


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

twobournes said:


> Congratulations to Mike and all the guys at Bikes Direct, this is a definite sign that you are doing something right!



Thank you
I am very happy with how magazines are treating all bikes these days; and I am happy that they note that Motos are good deals at MSRP.

I hope that I can get some magazines in test the new Motobecane lugged steel Gran Premio line - which will include only full group Rival, Red, Ultegra, and DA bikes - most with chrome lugs and such. I think these full 4130 bikes [including fork] will offer some cyclists classic alternatives in ride, looks, and durability. I like choices: so I think mags testing steel and Ti in addition to the 'norma' AL & CF makes for a better cycling community.


We are proud to sell both Kestral and Motobecane bikes and I feel they are amoung the highest quality bikes offered today; and as long as I can get deals on them I know they are super values for our customers.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

Bicycling has an older review for the Le Champion CF as well.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

This just in!

Bicycling Magazine gives Positive Review of genital warts!


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

thechriswebb said:


> I've seen less-than-stellar reviews. I'll try to find a few.


Still waiting....


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

covenant said:


> Still waiting....


He's trying to find something wrong first, then he'll write the article.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I just feel bad for anyone who still bothers to read _Bicycling_ magazine. 
.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

SystemShock said:


> I just feel bad for anyone who still bothers to read _Bicycling_ magazine.
> .



I do think Bicycling is still the biggest selling magazine in the bicycle industry; and if it gets people interested in owning and riding biks, I am all for it.

I am happy the Bicycling picked 5 road bikes that they thought were great values and that a Motobecane was in that group. 

I think another good source for shoppers comparing bikes is the site by ROAD magazine

http://www.roadbikebuyersguide.com/

we have a lot of shoppers who use that site to do side by side comparisons
very useful


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> I do think Bicycling is still the biggest selling magazine in the bicycle industry; and if it gets people interested in owning and riding biks, I am all for it.
> 
> I am happy the Bicycling picked 5 road bikes that they thought were great values and that a Motobecane was in that group.
> 
> ...


Road magazine is about 10 times better than Bicycling. Unfortunately, it isn't as easy to find. Around here, at least.

Have you contacted Dirt Rag/Bicycle Times about testing a bike yet?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

bikesdirect said:


> I do think Bicycling is still the biggest selling magazine in the bicycle industry; and if it gets people interested in owning and riding biks, I am all for it.


McDonald's sells a lot of burgers and Taco Bell sells a ton of tacos... doesn't make 'em fine dining. Most any cycling magazine is better than _Bicycling_... same shallow, repetitive articles over and over and over again. Cookie-cutter, pretty much. 

I kinda miss _Bicycle Guide_ from the '80s and '90s (which allegedly was started by some exiled staff from _Bicycling_ magazine). That was one of the best.
.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Solearas said:


> He's trying to find something wrong first, then he'll write the article.


What?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> Road magazine is about 10 times better than Bicycling. Unfortunately, it isn't as easy to find. Around here, at least.
> 
> Have you contacted Dirt Rag/Bicycle Times about testing a bike yet?



Dirt rag does not do a lot of tests
BUT they did a complete test of a Fantom Team including riding it in a race for an extended period of time

I like Dirt Rag
and I think Bicycle Times did a Moto CX bike - but I can not recall


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

The Le Champion Ti SL was positively reviewed in _ROAD_ a couple of years ago. From what I can recall, that review was pretty much in agreement with the _Bicycling_ review.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

*Chainstay bridge*

I received my Motobecane SL Ti a couple of weeks ago and have been unable to ride it due to work and weather. Bike looks beautiful. I assembled the bike and felt fine about my work, but I wanted to double check the assembly at the LBS. My wife dropped it off yesterday and I went today to pick it up. I was a little concerned about the reaction I might receive from the shop. 

Turns out that they thought it was a really nice bike and wanted to know how much I paid. We talked about BD and what it means to the industry. We also discussed the forums and the good and bad press BD and Motobecane receives. Their attitude was unbelievably cool and they commented that those who have a problem with BD should get over it and adjust.

Mike - One comment they made that does concern me is the lack of a chainstay bridge. Can you comment on your design and why the bridge wasn't incorporated?

BTW - 56cm version with pedals and Easton Circuit wheels weighed in at exactly 18lbs.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

akeelor said:


> I received my Motobecane SL Ti a couple of weeks ago and have been unable to ride it due to work and weather. Bike looks beautiful. I assembled the bike and felt fine about my work, but I wanted to double check the assembly at the LBS. My wife dropped it off yesterday and I went today to pick it up. I was a little concerned about the reaction I might receive from the shop.
> 
> Turns out that they thought it was a really nice bike and wanted to know how much I paid. We talked about BD and what it means to the industry. We also discussed the forums and the good and bad press BD and Motobecane receives. Their attitude was unbelievably cool and they commented that those who have a problem with BD should get over it and adjust.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the positive comments and purchase

I hope you really enjoy your bike
On the le Champion Ti - no CS bridge is needed
When we make a longer more relaxed Ti bike for the Century & Cafe line; the longer wider rear tri will need a CS bridge [also for mounting fenders]

I am sorry we can not get the relaxed Ti bikes out quicker; but most demand is for the race/sport versions

Thanks again


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> You DO realize, I hope, that a Kestrel is a Kestrel. Kestrel specs the parts on their bikes, NOT BikesDirect...


If you research the Kestrel rt800 sold by kestrel you will see that it is primarily spec'd with shimano 105 parts. The only place I could find this bike spec'd with DuraAce is through BikesDirect. I recognize that the Frame, fork, handlebar, and seat post are all designed by Kestrel. If the DuraAce upgrade is Kestrel's doing then why not offer it that way themselves?


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Road magazine is about 10 times better than Bicycling. Unfortunately, it isn't as easy to find. Around here, at least.
> 
> Have you contacted Dirt Rag/Bicycle Times about testing a bike yet?



About 10 times better? how does one go about determining how many times better one publication is than another? Does it have more articles (10x as many)? Is their writing 10 times better? If so then I just want to take this opportunity to say that Robert Frost is about 7.38 times better poet than that loser POE!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

twobournes said:


> *If you research the Kestrel rt800 sold by kestrel you will see that it is primarily spec'd with shimano 105 parts.* The only place I could find this bike spec'd with DuraAce is through BikesDirect. I recognize that the Frame, fork, handlebar, and seat post are all designed by Kestrel. If the DuraAce upgrade is Kestrel's doing then why not offer it that way themselves?


You sure about that?

http://2009.kestrelbicycles.com/Road/RT-800.aspx


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

twobournes said:


> About 10 times better? how does one go about determining how many times better one publication is than another?


Well, it's pretty simple...

_Bicycling_ magazine = ass

therefore, any cycling magazine that != ass

is infinitely better than _Bicycling_ magazine.


Plat was being nice with his '10 times better' comment. 
.


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

*I am mistaken.*



PlatyPius said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> http://2009.kestrelbicycles.com/Road/RT-800.aspx



I stand corrected. You are right. I had looked at the rt800 on the website, the new one (2010 black/green) and it was spec'd with 105 stuff. I never even noticed the link to the 09 bikes, just assumed they were spec'd the same - my bad. nevertheless, i should have researched the issue further before making the statement. My apologies, there is enuf misinformation on website forums, i did not wish to add to that.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

twobournes said:


> I stand corrected. You are right. I had looked at the rt800 on the website, the new one (2010 black/green) and it was spec'd with 105 stuff. I never even noticed the link to the 09 bikes, just assumed they were spec'd the same - my bad. nevertheless, i should have researched the issue further before making the statement. My apologies, there is enuf misinformation on website forums, i did not wish to add to that.


's ok....I'm not going to give you an "F" in Internet or kick your puppy....


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

covenant said:


> Link to a negative bike review at Bicycling magazine please.



Agreed. Their reviews are general and weak. I've never seen a negative review and I doubt they actually ride these bikes for any length of time.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I remember back in the old days when they'd get a bike, ride it, report on it and then keep it and report on it again after 4-6 months.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

SystemShock said:


> I just feel bad for anyone who still bothers to read _Bicycling_ magazine.
> .


You don't need to feel sorry for those of us who read Bicycling. We are very aware of its shortcomings and equally happy with the fun it brings to cycling. I use it as a starting point, (a very cheap one at my last renewal of $6 a year) and then go from there to get more experienced information. They have never failed to provide an interesting hour of reading.

Some of us just ride and work on bikes because it is a very enjoyable way to pass the time until we croak.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

chas0039 said:


> They have never failed to provide an interesting* hour of reading*.


damn with faint praise :thumbsup:


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Lugged steel?! Mike, you're going to sell thousands of these!

Too bad the steel is 4130, not 853. Oh well.


----------

